# Can I sell a painting of an image I don't own the rights to?



## NewbyArtist (Feb 2, 2017)

Does anyone know about intellectual property law in Australia? I have created a series of paintings using other people's instagram images as the inspiration (and they look exactly like painted versions of the photos!) I just painted them for practise but I've had an enquiry from someone who's interested in buying some of them. Can I sell them in Australia?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

property rights are universal worldwide, you can sell paintings you have painted of photographs, you can sell paintings of paintings you your self have painted too, but you can't sell copies (prints) of photographs or paintings.
so yes.


----------

